# In Anticipation of Our First Grandchild...



## Toolmaann (Feb 21, 2011)

Can you tell it's going to be a girl?

Built this for our daughter who is going to deliver late next month. It'll be our first grandbaby... My take on a "Chifferobe".

All birch, solid face frames, trim, and drawer fronts... Birch ply for the casework. Amerock hardware in a brushed bronze finish. Finished with Minwax "espresso" polyshades ( I know, I know)  Daughter was adamant about toning down the grain, and that kind of limited me. I did try some scraps in the regular stain, but it was blotching on me even after an application of the wood conditioner. I think it turned out pretty well, as I have used polyshades in the past and know it's limitations/difficulties.

Was able to add a new pocket hole jig to the shop, and used it for the face frames, and some of the trim work. Really liked it. Also drilled out holes for shelving for the upper unit, as I expect the usage will change as the baby gets older.

Fun project, my wife was kind enough to help with the sanding and finishing. Build pics in my album. 

Now to get it to Missouri... Pfft.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Nice job. That'll be a hand me down for years to come.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I like that- very nice project.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Looks good, your daughter should be happy with it.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Toolmaann (Feb 21, 2011)

Delivered... As woodworkers, I expect you would all agree that there is nothing more satisfying than the final product being used as intended. Hopefully our granddaughter will get many years of use out of this piece.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Looks great


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

Your daughter's a LUCKY Girl !!! GrandDaughters keep you busy with ALL kinds of Projects...Ask me how I Know!!!!:yes:


----------



## Toolmaann (Feb 21, 2011)

MissionIsMyMission said:


> Your daughter's a LUCKY Girl !!! GrandDaughters keep you busy with ALL kinds of Projects...Ask me how I Know!!!!:yes:


Haha... Already plans are in place for a matching desk unit. Our daughter has also asked if I know how to make a doll house. Um, no....but I'm sure I can figure it out!


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

Well done.

I have a new granddaughter as well. She was Babtised yesterday. She was six weeks premmie and came out with attitude.

Her dad fancies himself as a woodworker, and he is good too, so I have to be careful what I make as I do not want it to develop into a hissing contest.

Girls are hard to find projects for, but our Lily has some attitude so I think she might turn out to be a bit of a Tom boy.

Good luck with your granddaughter and keep posting what you are doing, as I am sure their is more then a few of us who are looking for guidence.

Pete


----------



## blaineo (Dec 29, 2012)

oh my goodness....i wish I had your talent Toolman...and shop tools and supplies..hehe..


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

So beautiful cabinet, like the design and the finish. Your family is very lucky to have you Toolmaann.


----------



## RogerInColorado (Jan 16, 2013)

Beautiful.


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

That's gorgeous! I will have to produce something for a grandchild later this year. Hmm. Maybe a bassinet...


----------



## Toolmaann (Feb 21, 2011)

Our lil Granddaughter was born yesterday during the 1st half of the Superbowl! We are SO happy! Mother and babe doing well...


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Toolmaann said:


> Our lil Granddaughter was born yesterday during the 1st half of the Superbowl! We are SO happy! Mother and babe doing well...


Very cute, congratulations.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Gary Gill (Jan 27, 2013)

Nice work. Grand children are great. We have three and the youngest is less than a year old. I plan to build him a stool for his first birthday.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Congrats- Our first grandson was born second half of super bowl feb 3 2002.


----------



## WWWorker (Jan 12, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Dec 9, 2012)

Congratulations!!! Did they name her Raven?

ba-dum bum!


----------



## craigwbryant (Jan 22, 2012)

Congratulations, and while I know this is heresy to some on this forum, I actually like the espresso color on that piece. That tone is becoming very popular on baby furniture, I think because it works well with color pallettes(sp?) for either gender.


----------



## Toolmaann (Feb 21, 2011)

craigwbryant said:


> ...That tone is becoming very popular on baby furniture, I think because it works well with color pallettes(sp?) for either gender.


Tell me about it... we purchased them a crib/changing table combo. While shopping for it, I noticed pretty much all the furniture was available in Espresso. It's what our daughter ended up choosing, and the furniture looks terrific together.

My only regret is not convincing her to let me finish it in satin gloss... I was uncomfortable with the Gloss, but you try arguing with a pregnant daughter! Not me!


----------

